# asterisk support and how to



## sirmosi1986 (Jul 29, 2019)

hello 
i wanna know it is possible installing asterisk on freebsd 11 
and if it is yes so could you send me the instruction for how to doing it ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

sirmosi1986 said:


> I want to know it is possible installing asterisk on FreeBSD 11


net/asterisk13
net/asterisk15
net/asterisk16



> and if it is yes so could you send me the instruction for how to doing it ?


Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

